# 5-phasen-schrittmotor



## doktorstrom (17 April 2007)

hi mädels. ich muss mal ganz schnell die drehrichtung von einem 5-phasen-schrittmotor ändern. welche drähte muss ich jetzt wie tauschen, damit er hinterher genauso läuft wie vorher, nur andersrum???


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2007)

googel hat alles:

http://www.bendrich.com/datenblatt_780_322.htm

Lies mal unter Signalpolarität, das könnte es sein :



> Die Drehrichtung ändert sich , wenn Phase 1     mit Phase 5 und Phase 2 mit Phase 4 vertauscht werden.


----------



## doktorstrom (17 April 2007)

ist ja auch eigentlich logisch. hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...


----------

